# Losing the love of your life. (Strong language)



## LetMeTellYouTheTruth (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never understood the saying 'you'll realize what you have when you lost it.'
Now that i lost the love of my life , i know what it means.
To miss her smile, her eyes and her personality.


I fucked it over, no doubt about that.
I've done some messed up shit in my life but if i could do one thing over it would be our relationship.
I would appreciate it more and put more time it, more attention.


When i go to bed she is in my head, when i wake up she is in my head even when i go out with my friends she's in my head. Its like a dissease.


I would never expect her to forgive me but its just that when i love somebody so much i dont know what to do.


I cant think about another girl than her, i love her so much.


It took us 2 years to get so close, i know everything about her and she knows everything about me. 
She is not only the love of my life.
She's my best friend.


And now that i lost her, i didnt just lost a girl, i lost my love, my friend and my will to life.


Just let me sleep for eternity.


----------



## Smith (Nov 19, 2013)

The piece fits well with your name. Short and to the point. Perhaps you could delve just a little deeper though in explanation? Of course, if it wouldn't hurt to do so.



LetMeTellYouTheTruth said:


> I've never understood the saying 'you'll realize what you have when you lost it.'
> Now that i lost the love of my life , i know what it means.
> 
> Consider changing this to "I never understood the saying 'you'll realize what you had when you've lost it' until now. When I have lost the love of my life."
> ...



I'd like to see you expand on this. What is the purpose of writing it? Just to get it off your chest? Maybe people can learn from your experiences and mistakes, or offer you sound advice based off their own real life, if you can expand. Also, the other biggest thing you need to work on is formatting, grammar, and spelling. Not sure if english is your mother language (no offense intended).

Have a good day, hope things look up for you. I've written several pieces about my experience and it's really therapeutic. Let it all out, even if it is embarrassing or you feel it is boring. Besides, I think there are few greater challenges than trying to make something that is boring into something interesting.


----------



## escorial (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice snippet..I enjoy these pieces that focus on emotions.


----------



## LetMeTellYouTheTruth (Nov 21, 2013)

You are absolutely right, english isn't my mother language.
im dutch haha.
Yes, I wrote it to just get it off my chest.
But thanks for the reply and i'll try to pay more attention to my spelling and grammar.
Thanks mate, cheers


----------



## Smith (Nov 23, 2013)

LetMeTellYouTheTruth said:


> You are absolutely right, english isn't my mother language.
> im dutch haha.
> Yes, I wrote it to just get it off my chest.
> But thanks for the reply and i'll try to pay more attention to my spelling and grammar.
> Thanks mate, cheers



Dutch? Very cool. ^_^

That's good. And no problem, just keep working at it. You'll only get better. Believe me, if I tried writing in German for example, it would be far more disastrous than this. Hell, I'd say your english is better than most people I know who would consider it their mother tongue.


----------



## Bongoland (Jan 13, 2014)

Good read i have enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 14, 2014)

A beautiful, regretful, honest write from the heart. My hopeful thought, tell her. There is nothing that can not be forgiven if there is love.
Trust returns in time, love never leaves, it is ours to keep.


----------



## ray of light (Jan 17, 2014)

Certain thoughts on this wonderfully messy thing called 'love':

*The greatest love story ever (so oft) told
*
We all believe that the experiences of our heart-breaks are most the most dramatic, most profound and the stuff that great love stories are made of.  Well, not entirely inaccurate given that our short, stupid life revolves primarily around ourselves. Our misery, sorrow, rage is amplified beyond comprehension to accommodate our ego and wounded pride. ‘Hell hath seen no fury like a woman scorned’. Hats off to that gloriously true statement.

We deal with sorrow in different, diverse ways. From riding on the wave of rage to drowning in self-pity to scheming elaborate acts of revenge. There’s no right way. No easy way. The very fibre of our being is concentrated in dealing with the apparent void that’s created with the disappearance of the not-so-better half. Emotions are messy. It’s a tale of destruction and trauma.

It’s exhausted trying to rationalize the series of rather unfortunate events. ‘Why me’ is an utterly profound and absolutely abused question. Trying to figure out how we would fit into the new delicately devilish state that we have been thrown into (by he-who-we-currently-truly-dislike) is tiresome. It’s spectacularly easy to slip seamlessly from one’s arms into another’s. It’s more like a game of passing-the-parcel. 

Someday, somehow we’ll be able to look past these fretful days/weeks/years and chuckle to ourselves. But that someday lies beyond the brooding curtains of sadness, regret and a lot of forced distractions (like writing some such piece).  Till then we wish that all of these strange emotional moments had meant something to the other half. May he feel a slight hint of passing sorrow at the thought of this poetically passionate yet thoroughly silly journey we have had had.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2014)

I like pieces that the writer bears his/her thoughts on subjects dear to them...you can agree , disagree with the content but that would deflect from the emotional content of the writer.


----------

